# Как менять темы для gtk-2

## inv

Как менять темы для gtk-2 ? для qt - qtconfig, а как для gtk ?

----------

## Rikz

emerge gtk-theme-switch

switch2

----------

## inv

Это нашёл, спасибо, а как так сказать настроить тему, т.е. не всю целиком, а отдельно кнопки, скроллинги и т.д.

----------

## Zoltan

Это умеет gnome-control-centter, в других местах не видел.

А у всех switch2 (не всегда) и gnome-theme-thumbnailer (всегда) вываливаются в core dumped или это у меня только?

----------

## inv

Да, вываливается, почему не смотрел, но темы меняет нормально.

----------

